# Hello from Spain



## javarnayu (May 7, 2018)

Hello everyone.
I introduce myself, I'm Javier Arnanz, I live in a small town in Spain and I love the orchestral music, especially the soundtracks. I hope to share with you my compositions and creations and that you like it.
I usually use HS in almost all my subjects.
I hope you understand my bad English.


----------



## javarnayu (May 7, 2018)

https://www.javierarnanz.com/obras-musicales


----------



## fiestared (May 7, 2018)

javarnayu said:


> Hello everyone.
> I introduce myself, I'm Javier Arnanz, I live in a small town in Spain and I love the orchestral music, especially the soundtracks. I hope to share with you my compositions and creations and that you like it.
> I usually use HS in almost all my subjects.
> I hope you understand my bad English.


You're welcome Javier...


----------



## Iskra (May 7, 2018)

Bienvenido Javier!


----------

